# Gail



## Steff (Aug 12, 2011)

Had a distressing text from Gail this morning she is in hospital was taken in last night......Im sure you will all join me in giving her massive support and loads of love x


----------



## Silkman_Bob (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope she is ok! x


----------



## Mummyt (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope you are ok now Gail xx

Hugs Mo xx


----------



## Caroline (Aug 12, 2011)

I hope Gail is OK and feeling better than she did last night. Next time you text or speak to Gail, please pass on our best wishers and tell her we hope she is OK.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope all is well and we hear from you soon............


----------



## AJLang (Aug 12, 2011)

Lots of love to Gail


----------



## Monica (Aug 12, 2011)

Lots of hugs to you Gail, hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Natalie123 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lots of love and hugs for you Gail xxx I hope you are better soon, best wishes, Nat xx


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope Gail is back posting very soon. 

Rob


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope you are soon feeling better Gail.


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2011)

Gail is hoping to be out Sunday . I have passed on all your wishes etc etc.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 12, 2011)

You're a star Steff.


----------



## rachelha (Aug 12, 2011)

Thinking of you Gail


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2011)

Wishing you well Gail {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## cazscot (Aug 12, 2011)

Thinking of you Gail, (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon Gail.


----------



## KateR (Aug 12, 2011)

Thinking of you Gail. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## margie (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope you are OK Gail - look forward to see you posting again.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 12, 2011)

I look forward to seeing you back soon, Gail.

Andy


----------



## Blythespirit (Aug 12, 2011)

Steff, will you please pass on my love and best wishes to Gail please? XXXXX


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 12, 2011)

Thinking of you Gail


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 12, 2011)

I've not been on here for a while but I think of you all often, especially Gail - hope you're home safely soon Gail! xx


----------



## RachelT (Aug 13, 2011)

Hope you're on the mend soon Gail, we miss you!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better soon x


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Aug 13, 2011)

ooer!  Poor Gail.  Wish her well for me, and pass on my hopes that she escapes soon!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better soon Gail ... sending you massive ((((HUGS))))

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2011)

*Update*

Unfortunetly Gail tryed to leave the hospital yesterday and was promptly stopped by security who then rang the police,she has been hand cuffed and has 2 police with her  as soon as she is medically fit she wll be acessed under the mental health act.Sorry it was not better news guys,just wish I was nearer her i would be there like a shot for support. x


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 14, 2011)

Poor gail  im sure they only have her best interests at heart


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that. Not the best outcome but hopefully they'll be able to offer her what she needs rather than fobbing her off. No idea what the implications are for her.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that Steff  It must be very distressing for her, I hope that she is able to get back home, and safe, soon.


----------



## Monica (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. I hope all will turn out well  ((GAIL))


----------



## Blythespirit (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh dear. Poor Gail! I hope things improve for her soon. Wish I could do more than keep sending my love. XXXXX


----------



## teapot8910 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thinking of you Gail, lots of love and best wishes xxxx


----------



## Lilies (Aug 14, 2011)

Best wishes to Gail hope she gets the right help so she can be home recovered as soon as poss big hugs xxx


----------



## cazscot (Aug 14, 2011)

Really sorry to hear this (((hugs gail))) xxx


----------



## Barb (Aug 15, 2011)

Really hope things improve for Gail soon. 



Steff said:


> Unfortunetly Gail tryed to leave the hospital yesterday and was promptly stopped by security who then rang the police,she has been hand cuffed and has 2 police with her  as soon as she is medically fit she wll be acessed under the mental health act.Sorry it was not better news guys,just wish I was nearer her i would be there like a shot for support. x


----------



## margie (Aug 15, 2011)

Hope Gail feels better soon and is able to join us again. 

It would be nice if she was allowed internet access so that she can keep in touch but I suspect all such things are banned.

I like Rob hope that out of all this Gail can get the help she needs. I won't hold my breath as I know she has been in a similar place before - but hopefully all it takes is one Dr who can see what she needs.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 15, 2011)

That is unfortunate, you will come out fighting at the other end though.....


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh poo!  We don't have the details, but that doesn't sound very pleasant.  ((((((Gail))))))

Hope she is well enought o come home soon.


----------



## Natalie123 (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor Gail, I'm so sorry xxx Please send my thoughts to Gail. It sounds like a traumatic experience but I hope that the doctors can give her the care and support she really needs.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 15, 2011)

Thinking of you Gail.  Hope that you get home very soon.


----------



## Steff (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi all,

Gail is seeing a pshchiatrist this afternoon, she is now out of handcuffs x


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 15, 2011)

Steff said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Gail is seeing a pshchiatrist this afternoon, she is not out of handcuffs x



Oh dear - sorry to hear this Steff - send her my love please.


----------



## Steff (Aug 15, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Oh dear - sorry to hear this Steff - send her my love please.



sorry was supposed to say now not not  

Will do Lucy,ty x


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 15, 2011)

Steff said:


> sorry was supposed to say now not not
> 
> Will do Lucy,ty x



Well thats a bit of a step in the right direction for her then. I do hope she gets the care she needs.


----------



## gail1 (Aug 15, 2011)

hank you all guys just had a really traumatize experience im home was accessed under the mental health act and told they would not admit me in ipswich under section or as an informal patientl Was told to go home call my own crisis team and that if things got that bad or i did not feel safe o call crisis team and they would maybe think about accessing me for informal admission. have just got home and been told this is not wot was agreed at all all they can offer me telephone support until they see me along with my sw on wednesday tryed telling them im not worried about wednesday its tonight and tomorrow that concerns me then i got the you have been here b4 Well in that case then they should know how it sometimes ends for me
I tryed to leave friday night got stopped at the door by security then i did it again leged it down the corridor with security chasing me. i managedto get off hospital grounds which is when security called the police  who turned up two cars they had a chat with me and one of them said because of wot you have told me im detaining you under section 136 of the mental health act so they took me to the 136 suite where because i was still so ill with wot i had taken the team would not access me so i got taken back in handcuffs to the ward i was on as a 136 lasts for up to 72 hours untill your are accessed under the MHA the police had to stay with me all the time for most of it i was in handcuffs and two police officers with me they kept changing round every 3-4 hoursIM SO SORRY I HAVE SCWERED UP AGAIN I JUST FEEL SO LONELY
EXTRA SPECIAL HUGS FOR STEFFIE/SHEENA/CASEY FOR THE THE KEEPING IN TOUCH BY TXT
Thank u all for your love and support
im so sorry about this so sorry


----------



## Hazel (Aug 15, 2011)

Ah Gail hun, please don't do anything foolish - there is an army of people here who care for you 

Sending you {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2011)

Gail my dear, so sorry to hear what you have been through. You have so many friends here who care for you so please don't feel lonely - we might not be able to be with you in person, but we are with you in heart  Stay safe. You have nothing to apologise for.


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 15, 2011)

Gail I'm keeping you in my thoughts. I hope to god that someone takes control and gets you the proper help and care you need xxx


----------



## KateR (Aug 15, 2011)

So glad to see you home. I hope the right treatment will be sorted out for you now.


----------



## rachelha (Aug 15, 2011)

Thinking of you tonight Gail, glad you are back home.


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Aug 15, 2011)

Nowt to be sorry about, love.  You are ill.  That's no fault of yours.  Just do what you can to stay safe and get better.  ((((((Gail))))))


----------



## Blythespirit (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Gail and it's good to see you posting again. No need to apologise to us at all. If I could do what I want right now I'd come and give you a big hug, and then go and bang some heads together! Stay safe and keep posting so we know you are. I pray that Wednesday will bring some better support for you. XXXXX


----------



## Natalie123 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Gail, Glad to hear you are back home and I'm really sorry to hear about what you went through, it must be a terrifying ordeal. Don't be sorry, just keep in touch so we can send you lots of hugs xxx Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## margie (Aug 16, 2011)

Gail - could you see your GP - he is normally so supportive of you - he may be able to offer you some help or kick people to get them to do something.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Gail! Really glad to see you're home - you can probably tell we've been thinking about you & praying for you from the thread! Please don't beat yourself up over this...just know there are a lot of people here who care & are thinking of you often, even if it doesn't always feel that way.

Take care of yourself,

Twitchy xxx


----------



## Lilies (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad u r out, keep strong, 
If u reread ur post about the escaping and hum the benny hill tune hopefully it may put a smile on your face, it did on mine
You've been through so much, be brave xx


----------



## gail1 (Aug 20, 2011)

sorry endedback in hossie thursday night they ley me ouy yresterday had to see crisis tearm and have to go see thrm on the ward today


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2011)

gail1 said:


> sorry endedback in hossie thursday night they ley me ouy yresterday had to see crisis tearm and have to go see thrm on the ward today



I am sorry to hear this Gail  Hope things go well for you today, take care my dear {{{{{Gail}}}}} big hugs


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2011)

gail1 said:


> sorry endedback in hossie thursday night they ley me ouy yresterday had to see crisis tearm and have to go see thrm on the ward today



Aww Gail sorry hun to hear this xxx all my lve and support Steff x


----------



## margie (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are struggling Gail - hope your team are able to help when you see them.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 20, 2011)

gail1 said:


> sorry endedback in hossie thursday night they ley me ouy yresterday had to see crisis tearm and have to go see thrm on the ward today



Aaahh bless you gail, Tia and I send you lots of hugs and love.  I can't even text you because NOW I have mislaid/lost my mobile! Sheena xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blythespirit (Aug 20, 2011)

Sending my love as always Gail. You are such a brave lady. Hang on in there. XXXXX


----------



## gail1 (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks guys saw a very nice lady froim crisis team this afgrt noon have to see them aggain tomorrow


----------



## am64 (Aug 20, 2011)

thats sounds more positive ...


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 20, 2011)

gail1 said:


> thanks guys saw a very nice lady froim crisis team this afgrt noon have to see them aggain tomorrow



I hope it goes well gail and you get all the support and care you need.  Sheenaxxxx


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey hun sounding abit more positive there,hope it goes ok lovley xxxxx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2011)

gail1 said:


> thanks guys saw a very nice lady froim crisis team this afgrt noon have to see them aggain tomorrow



I'm glad you saw someone nice Gail  Hang in there, we will all be thinking about you and wishing you well


----------



## Lilies (Aug 20, 2011)

That sounds a bit better... Big hugs x


----------



## gail1 (Aug 22, 2011)

crisis team today discharged me back to care of my sw i have a home visit from her thursday and ct are going to try and send someone then im so scared and feel so alone have gps appoiment latyer today


----------



## Natalie123 (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck with the doctors appointment. Is it worth writing down everything than you need to discuss? Sometimes it helps me if I am feeling very worried to have it there in front of me so I don't miss anything or decide to not say something because I am too scared. We are all here for you, if there's anything we can do just ask and keep posting xx (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope the doctor's appointment goes well Gail. Be honest with him and I'm sure he will do his best to help you


----------



## newbs (Aug 22, 2011)

Thinking of you and hope your GP visit went well.  Take care.


----------



## gail1 (Aug 22, 2011)

call from sw her and someone from crisis team are coming to see me wednesday afternoon. saw gp was very honest with him maybe a bit to honest about how i got the extra insulin/meds etc he was very nice about it told him the crisis bloke i saw today had asked if i found myself in a bad place would i call them i told them i dont know gp said with my past history if i made up my mind to do something i would do it and they should know that with my history hes not very impressed with the assessment i had under the MHA


----------

